# Steuertrenntrafo



## hans3 (5 Mai 2011)

hallo,


ich habe nun folgende fragen bezüglich eines trafos:


ich speise den trafo mit meiner netzspannung, lege also L1 und N auf die primärseite des Trafo. das, was ich bei der ausgangseite bei einem 230V / 24V trafo erhalte, nennt sich + und -. doch wie nennt sich nun das, was ich auf der ausgangsseite (sekundärseite) bei einem 230V / 230V trenntrafo erhalte?



zudem würde ich gerne wissen, ob es in ordnung wäre den trenntrafo nach einem 4-pol. RCD und vor einem 1-pol. LS-Schalter einzubauen, oder ob eventuell 2 sicherungen (vor und nach dem trenntrafo) sinnvoll wären.
btw: der 4-pol. RCD wurde für den hauptstromkreis gewählt, ich greife nur eine phase als steuerspannung nach dem rcd ab.
ist dies ok, oder sollte ich z.b vor dem rcd abgreifen und / oder nach dem trafo einen rcd einbauen?


und: die erdung des trafos: kann ich diese mit der erde vor dem trafo verbinden oder muss ich die sogar damit verbinden?


danke für eure antworten.


----------



## rheumakay (5 Mai 2011)

hallo,
die 230v auf der Sekundärseite solltest du z.B. mit rot verdrahten,
wird bei uns ganz normal als 230v Steuerspannung(z.B. für Steuerstromkreis Schütze etc.) deklariert.
Wofür werden denn die 230V benötigt.
Die sekundärseite solltest du erden, oder du mußt einen Isolationswächter einbauen.


----------



## hans3 (5 Mai 2011)

ja, die 230v werden als steuerspannung verwendet und auch in roten adern zu schützen usw. weitergeführt, jedoch hab ich mich gefragt wie diese 230v nach dem trafo fachmänisch benannt werden. vor dem trafo war es ja L1 und N, nur wie das nach dem trafo heißt ist mir wie gesagt nicht geläufig.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2011)

... ich nenne bei mir in den Plänen z.B. die Steuerspannung nach ihrem Potential :
also L24 und N24 für die 24V und dann entsprechend L230 und N230 für dein Problem.

Im Schaltschrank ist es ausreichend mit einer Vorsicherung und auch mit einer Nachsicherung zu arbeiten. Einen FI würde ich hier nicht einsetzen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

Ich nenne es zb so

24VDC
L1+; L2+; L3+ usw. jedes Potential entsprechend der Absicherung
L- für den allgemeinen Minus, ist der Minus auch geschaltet, bei
Aktoren die außerhalb des Schaltschrankes sind und somit nicht Quer-
schlußsicher Verdratet bekommen die Minuspotentiale entsprechend 
den zugehörigen Pluspotential ein Index L1-; L2-; L3- usw.

230VAC wird es ähnlich gemacht
L01; L02; L03 usw bei den quasi Neutralleiter N00 bzw N01; N02 usw. 

Du solltest auf jedem Fall ein System wählen was für deine Anwendung 
leicht nachvollziehbar ist, wir legen diese Potentiale immer erst auf klemmen
und benennen diese gleich den Potentialkennzeichen.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,


hans3 schrieb:


> .. das, was ich bei der ausgangseite bei einem 230V / 24V trafo erhalte, nennt sich *+ und -. *


 
Liegt da dein Verständnissproblem?


MfG


----------



## hans3 (5 Mai 2011)

ok, danke für die ganzen posts, is ja nun geklärt 




@socke:

das war nur zur verdeutlichung meiner frage, und so gemeint:

230V AC => TRAFO => 24V DC
L1 + N   => TRAFO => + und -

230V AC => TRAFO => 230V AC
L1 + N => TRAFO => ???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

hans3 schrieb:


> ok, danke für die ganzen posts, is ja nun geklärt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Norm gibt es dafür nicht du kannst die Potentiale nennen wie du möchtest
zb Hans und 3 oder Helmut und Reparatur oder Socken und Ralf


----------

